# Bootsreperatur



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. März 2011)

Moin, hab ein Boot im Auge. Es ist 5,20 m lang aber es ist noch einiges zu machen. Da ich nicht wirklich Erfahrung mit GFK-Bootsreperatur hab wollt ich euch mal fragen wie ich das am besten anfange.

http://img718.*ih.us/img718/3152/porscheboot7.jpg
http://img824.*ih.us/img824/7746/porscheboot3.jpg

Neu lackieren werd ich es auf jeden Fall. Wäre nett wenn ihr ein paar Tipps wie ich die Restauration/Reperatur am besten anfange.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## heinmama (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Hallo Pikehunter_fabi,

ich habe Dir hier mal einiges rausgesucht, welches ich auch Anglerjung geschickt habe. Vielleicht solltest Du den Anglerjung mal anschreiben da er sich auch so ein Projekt wie Du angeschafft hat.

Also hier der Text und einige Links:
ich hoffe ich helfe Dir damit ein wenig 	weiter.

(copyright liegt bei einer fremden Person!)

Hier 	war mal folgender super Beitrag:


Reparaturen vom 	Bootskörper aus glasfaserverstärktem Polyester 	

Glasfaserverstärkter Polyester ist ein Material welches 	sich sehr gut reparieren, verändern und verstärken läßt. Im 	Gegensatz zur Struktur eines Autos, kann die eines Bootes im Falle 	eines Schadens, perfekt repariert werden, ohne Konsequenzen für die 	Manövrierfähigkeit und Festigkeit. 
Glasfaserverstärkter 	Polyester wird bei uns in der Werft auch heute noch handwerksmäßig 	verarbeitet, was manchmal zur Bildung von Fehlern auf der Oberfläche 	führen kann. 
Ein Fehler an der Oberfläche heißt aber nicht 	das daß Boot von schlechter Qualität ist, sondern nur ein kleines 	Problem darstellt, welches während der Winterlagerung behoben 	werden kann. Das Boot kann in der Zwischenzeit trotzdem benutzt 	werden. 
Die Reparaturen, die sehr einfach und schnell zu 	realisieren sind, können entweder von der unserer Serviceabteilung, 	Ihrem Vertragshändler oder von Ihnen selbst durchgeführt werden; 	in diesem letzten Fall braucht das Boot nicht bewegt zu werden. Im 	Falle von größeren Schäden (Kollisionen, usw.) überläßt man 	die Reparatur besser einem Fachbetrieb. 

Risse auf dem 	Gelcoat 
Der Oberflächenlack (Gelcoat) ist härter als die 	untere glasfaserverstärkte Kunststoffschicht; das kann zu kleinen 	Oberflächenrissen durch Überbeanspruchung und Stößen kommen. 	
Diese Risse sind anfangs nicht sichtbar, sehen aber später bei 	Verschmutzung wie ein Haar oder Spinnengewebe aus. 

Material 	für die Reparatur 
- Trockenschleifpapier der Körnung 80 - 320 	
- Trockenschleifpapier der Körnung 600 
- Schleif- und 	Polierpaste 
- Polierscheibe für Bohrmaschine z.B. 3 M - 	Superbuff 
- Gelcoat mit Parafinzusatz und 2 % Härter 	(Katalysator) 
- Pinsel und Spachtel 
- Aceton und Putzlappen 	

Durchführung der Arbeit 
Die beschädigte Stelle muß 	mit Trockenschleifpapier (Körnung 80) behandelt werden bis kein 	Gelcoat mehr sichtbar ist. Diese Fläche muß danach mit Aceton 	gereinigt werden. Als nächstes muß man ein wenig Gelcoat mit 2 % 	Härter vermischen und mit Pinsel und Spachtel die vorbereitete 	Stelle bedecken. 
Nach ca. 2 Stunden muß man die Fläche mit 	Trockenschleifpapier (Körnung 120) abschleifen, bis die Oberfläche 	glatt ist. 
Danach müßen Sie den Gelcoat - Auftrag wiederholen, 	und mit einem kleinen Pinsel die kleinen Löcher zu füllen. 
Nach 	ca. 2 weiteren Stunden muß man die Fläche mit Trockenschleifpapier 	der Körnung 150 - 320 - 600 nacheinander schleifen, bis die 	Oberfläche glatt und matt ist. Als letztes muß man mit der 	Schleif- und Polierpaste und der Polierscheibe (möglichst mit der 	Bohrmaschine) die Fläche hochglänzend polieren. 

Luftblasen 	
Luftblasen können sich manchmal zwischen der oberen 	Gelcoatschicht und der ersten Glasfaserschicht bilden. Diese Blasen 	bilden sich meistens an Kanten mit engen Radien. Luftblasen können 	sich aber auch nach einer Kollision bilden. 

Material für 	die Reparatur 
- Poyesterspachtel z.B. Ferro Elastic weiß 
- 	Kleiner Spachtel 
- Stecheisen 
- Trockenschleifpapier der 	Körnung 80 – 320 
- Trockenschleifpapier der Körnung 600 
- 	Schleif- und Polierpaste 
- Polierscheibe für Bohrmaschine z.B. 	3 M - Superbuff 
- Gelcoat mit Parafinzusatz und 2 % Härter 	(Katalysator) 
- Pinsel und Spachtel 
- Aceton und Putzlappen 	

Durchführung der Arbeit bei kleinen Luftblasen: 
Mit dem 	Stecheisen müßen Sie als erstes die Luftblase komplett entfernen. 	Danach schleifen Sie die Reparaturstelle gut an. Die weiteren 	Arbeitsschritte sind identisch mit den bei Rissen. 

Durchführung 	der Arbeit bei größeren Blasen und Brüchen: 
Mit dem 	Stecheisen müssen Sie als erstes die Luftblase komplett entfernen 	und danach mit Aceton gut reinigen. Als nächstes bereiten Sie den 	Polyesterspachtel nach der aufgedruckten Vorschrift vor und füllen 	das Loch damit auf. Nach der Aushärtung schleifen Sie die Stelle 	mit Trockenpapier mit der Körnung 80 - 320. Diesen Arbeitsvorgang 	wiederholen Sie solange bis die Oberfläche glatt ist. 
Danach 	muß man den Gelcoat vorbereiten und mit dem Pinsel auftragen. Wenn 	die Fläche sehr groß ist, sollte man eine Druckluft - 	Spritzpistole benutzen. Nach der Aushärtung gehen Sie genauso wie 	bei der Arbeitsbeschreibung von Rissen vor. 

Kleine Kratzer 	
Kleine Kratzer die nicht sehr Tief in die Gelcoatschicht 	eingedrungen sind lassen Sich ohne viel Aufwand einwandfrei 	reparieren. 



Arbeitsvorgang: 	
Die beschädigten Stellen werden mit Trockenschleifpapier 	(Körnung 600) geschliffen bis sich eine glatte Fläche gebildet 	hat. Danach polieren Sie die Fläche wie vorher beschrieben. 	

Mattierung und Alterung des Gelcoats 
Durch 	Witterungseinflüsse verändert normalerweise das Gelcoat den 	Oberflächenglanz. In diesen Regionen wird die Oberfläche mit 	Trockenschleifpapier der Körnung 600 geschliffen und genauso 	poliert wie bei der Reparatur von Haarrissen. 

Bruch des 	glasfaserverstärktem Polyesters 
Dieses Problem besteht 	normalerweise nur bei der Kollision mit Felsen, Kaianlagen oder 	anderen Booten. 

Material für die Reparatur 
- Einige 	Schichten Glasmatte 450 gr./qm 
- Polyesterharz 44 - 85 mit 2 % 	Härter (Katalysator) 
- Polyesterspachtel z.B. Ferro Elastic 	weiß 
- Kleiner Spachtel 
- Trockenschleifpapier der Körnung 	80 – 320 
- Trockenschleifpapier der Körnung 600 
- 	Schleif- und Polierpaste 
- Pinsel für das Polyesterharz 
- 	Pinsel für das Gelcoat 
- Polierscheibe für Bohrmaschine z.B. 3 	M - Superbuff 
- Gelcoat mit Parafinzusatz und Härter 	(Katalysator) 2 % 
- Pinsel und Spachtel 
- Aceton und 	Putzlappen 

Durchführung der Arbeit 
Als erstes muß man 	die Schadenstelle mit dem Stecheisen und Trockenschleifpapier der 	Körnung 80 von allen lockeren Materialien befreien. Dann schleift 	man die Ränder der Reparaturstelle schräg an so daß man eine gute 	Materialauflage bekommt. Wenn diese Arbeit erledigt ist mischt man 	das Polyesterharz mit dem Härter. Die Menge sollte doppelt so groß 	sein wie das Gewicht der zu verarbeitenden Glasfasermatte. Das 	Polyesterharz wird dann von innen (nicht auf die äußere Gelcoat - 	Oberfläche) rund um die Schadenstelle breit mit dem Pinsel 	aufgetragen. Auf diese Fläche wird dann die Glasfasermatte 	angeklebt und mit dem Polyesterharz getränkt. Dieser Vorgang muß 	von innen mehrmals wiederholt werden. 
Nach der Aushärtung kann 	man mit der Außenarbeit beginnen. Als erstes wird die neu 	eingeklebte Glasfaserschicht geschliffen und gereinigt. Dann wird 	die Schadenstelle von außen mit Polyesterspachtel verfüllt. Die 	weiteren Arbeitsschritte entnehmen Sie der Reparaturanleitung für 	größere Luftblasen. 

Viel Spass beim basteln. 

mfg 	
Michael Hammermeister 
Hellwig Boote


Gruß
Bernhard

Der 	Link ist wie 	folgt:

http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=10261


Dein 	Online Shop bietet auch einen GL zertifizierten Harz an. Wenn Du 	wirklich wert auf Superqualität legst solltest du den nehmen. Der 	ist auch seewasserbeständig. Ich poste Dior auch noch einen Link 	von der Fa. von der Linden, hier findet man auch noch Informationen 	über Verarbeitung und 	Vorsichtsmaßnahmen.

http://www.vonderlinden.de 

Als ich noch auf der Werft in der Werkstatt war haben wir 	Epoxi dort immer bestellt.

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast kannste 	gerne mailen. Gruß Heiko


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Moin- erzähl doch mal, was Du letztenendes damit vorhast (Einsatzgebiet, Motorisierung usw.)

Zeig doch mal ein Bild mit der Innenansicht des Hecks- äusserlich schaut das so aus, als ob der Spiegel und das dazugehörige Holz innerlich entfernt wurden- dann wirds ne Schüppe mehr an Arbeit.
Den Bereich um die Schadstelle würd ich großflächig rausschneiden, konisch ausweiten und komplett neu laminieren.

Hilfreich ist dies hier... http://www.vosschemie.de/fileadmin/tmp/alte_buecher/Handbuch Bootsbau 5_04.pdf


----------



## boot (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Das ist kein Boot#ddas wird erst eins,Spachtelmasse Harz und Härter und Gewebematten so würde ich es machen.

Es gibt natürlich leute die würden das ganzzzzzzzz andersss machen,
 und ganz Teuer du weißt was ich meine oder?.

Lg#h


----------



## volkerm (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Hallo Fabi.

Ehrliche Meinung?
Lass die Finger davon, der Schrotthaufen ist die Arbeit nicht wert.
Das Oberteil fehlt ganz, auch die Sitzbänke.
Wie das Boot mal statisch aufgebaut war???

Grüße

Volker


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Sollte ein Ruderboot werden. Das Problem ist nur das ich noch nie mit GFK gearbeitet hab. Ist halt für ca 300 € und 5,20 ne interessante Sache. Bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach nem Boot, finde aber nix Vernünftiges über 3 m.
Alles nur so Bavaria Speed 300 Boote. Die sind mir definitiv zu klein zum Schleppen und Spinnen zu zweit.
Ich hätte noch ein alternatives Boot, Bilder kommen gleich.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Hast Du denn schon Ruder/ Dollen und auch die Halterungen dafür?

Für dieses Bootsformat Dollen anzuschaffen, kann mitunter ein teures Vergnügen werden.
Da kannste gleich einen gebrauchten 4PS Motor für anschaffen. |uhoh:


----------



## volkerm (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Hallo Fabi,

sind Motoren bei Deiner Angelei erlaubt, oder musst Du rudern?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Ich muss rudern. Ich denke aber die Sache mít dem Boot hat sich erledigt, hab mich mal genauer erkundigt und ich denke das wird einfach zu teuer und zeitaufwendig.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## anglerjung (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Hi Fabi,

also ich habe auch viel nach Booten geschaut und muss dir da mal widersprechen. Es gibt schon ganz annehmbare Boote über 4 m. 

Die Frage ist, was du damit machen - sprich - wie du fischen magst und wo!

Preislich bekommst du bei Ebay oder den regulären Shops (die meisten von Ebay haben eh noch einen separaten Webshop) für 1.000,- Euro Boote in der Größenordung um die 4 m. Hinzu kommt noch Versand, manche bieten auch ohne an, sind preislich teurer... am Ende kommst du so auf 1.200 bis 1.400,- Euro.

Das Boot oben sollte dich 300,- Euro kosten. Den genauen Zustand kenne ich nicht. ABER: Du musst auf jeden Fall noch investieren!!!

Zum einen ins Material:
Laminierharz, Glasfasermatten, Verarbeitungsmaterial (Pinsel, Rollen Mischbecher,...), Holzbretter oder Styrodur, vielleicht noch eine Edelstahlplatte für den Spiegel eines Motors (magst zwar rudern, evtl. ist aber ein Elektromotor bei euch doch erlaubt), Farbe (über Wasser, Unterwasser=Antifouling), Ruderdollen und Ruder und falls du schleppen magst wären Rutenhalter auch nicht schlecht.

Zum anderen musst du noch VIEL Arbeit investieren! 
Das Boot baut sich leider nicht von alleine auf. Und zum Arbeiten daran brauchst du auch noch das Werkzeug:
Schleifmaschine (Exzenterschleifer, Flex und Schleifpapier)

Ich habe das Glück, dass ich die Maschinen habe. Schleifpapier ist nicht all zu teuer. 

Die anderen Materialien kosten schon etwas. Für mich rechne ich die Arbeitszeit nicht, da es Hobby ist (leider habe ich nicht so viel Freizeit, momentan bin ich viel im Büro). 

Wenn ich dein Alter anschaue hast du zwar Zeit (Schüler), aber ich weiß nicht, ob der Rest für dich finanzierbar ist. Und dein Vater oder Kumpels müssten dir sicher noch beim Bootsaufbau helfen.

Ich glaube, da sparst du nicht wirklich viel, wenn du Material und Zeit rechnest. 

Dann steig lieber mit deinem Vater in die Bütt und verhandle die Finanzierung. Ich glaube, der hat eher Lust dir Geld zu leihen und du zahlst in Raten ab, als dass er nun evtl. so auch finanzieren muss und darf dann auch noch Wochenends am Boot mitbasteln.

Kenne deinen Vater nicht, vielleicht hätte er ja Spaß daran.

Aber ganz realistisch:
Finanziell mit den ganzen Materialkosten und der Arbeitszeit lohnt es sich nicht wirklich.

Wieso ich das dann bei meinem "Schrotthaufen" trotzdem mache????

Weil ich es als Hobby sehe, ich es mir halbwegs leisten kann und es für mich als Büromenschen kaum was Schöneres gibt, als auch mal etwas "Handgemachtes", selbst Gebautes zu haben.
Baue auch Wobbler selber und es ist schon ein geiles Gefühl damit zu fangen. So wird es beim Boot auch sein, auf dem eigenhändig aufgabauten Boot umherzuschippern ist sicherlich die Wucht und man ist stolz wie Oskar.

Wollte dich nun nicht entmutigen. Du musst selber entscheiden, was für dich das Richtige ist.

Viele Grüße,
Boris


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Nö, viele Mehrkosten kommen nicht hinzu. Material mäßig habe ich fast alles sowie auch bei den Werkzeugen.
Ausser Ruderdollen und Ruder. 
Ich will auch kein neues Boot, da es einfach zu teuer ist. Also sind die 1000 € Boote vollkommen uninteressant. Mein Kumpel hat ein 4,20er für 200 gekriegt. Mit ein bisschen suchen geht da schon was.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Astarod (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Sollte ein Ruderboot werden. Das Problem ist nur das ich noch nie mit GFK gearbeitet hab. Ist halt für ca 300 € und 5,20 ne interessante Sache. Bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach nem Boot, finde aber nix Vernünftiges über 3 m.
> Alles nur so Bavaria Speed 300 Boote. Die sind mir definitiv zu klein zum Schleppen und Spinnen zu zweit.
> Ich hätte noch ein alternatives Boot, Bilder kommen gleich.
> 
> Gruß Fabi


 
Du willst doch nicht dafür 300 Euro ausgeben oder?


----------



## Mayo (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Hi!

Ich würde dafür auch keine 300 € zahlen.
Reparatur ist machbar, aber sehr zeitaufwändig!!!
Material musst Du auch noch rein stecken.


----------



## anglerjung (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Nö, viele Mehrkosten kommen nicht hinzu. Material mäßig habe ich fast alles sowie auch bei den Werkzeugen.
> Ausser Ruderdollen und Ruder.
> Ich will auch kein neues Boot, da es einfach zu teuer ist. Also sind die 1000 € Boote vollkommen uninteressant. Mein Kumpel hat ein 4,20er für 200 gekriegt. Mit ein bisschen suchen geht da schon was.
> 
> Gruß Fabi




Wow, also ich habe da eine ganze Latte an Material aufgezählt und du bist dir sicher, dass du da nur mäßige Kosten erwartest, weil du fast alles hast?
Kann ich nur schwer glauben, es sei denn, bei euch hat irgendwer in der Verwandtschaft oder Bekanntschaft mit dem zeugs zu tun. Als "Normalsterblicher" habe ich das nicht bei mir mal so eben rumliegen.

Wenn dein Kumpel ein Boot für 200 € bekommen hat und der musste kaum was reinstecken, dann hatte der sehr sehr viel Glück! 
Ich habe auch viele Anzeigen durchforstet und mir ist da was gescheites nicht für den Preis ins Auge gefallen. Entweder halbwegs ok für mehr Geld oder eben in der Preisklasse und dann muss man selber Hand anlegen.

Ruderdollen und Ruder kosten - wenn du einen billigen Anbieter findest - auch mal so um die 150 €.

Wenn dein Kumpel oder du zufällig noch an so Boote für den Preis von 200,- Euro kommt, die ziemlich gut in Schuß sind, dann melde dich bei mir. Für den Preis nehme ich auch noch 1 oder 2 oder mehr... man kann ja nie genug Boote haben


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Tja, einfach mal privat drum kümmern. An den Bootsliegeplätzen nachfragen, an Bootsverleihen. Ich kenne genug leute die 3,60er oder 4,20er sehr sehr günstig bekommen haben. Mussten halt neu lackiert werden oder so, nix großartiges.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

So hab nochmal mit paar Leuten geredet. Unter anderem vorher mit nem Bootsbauer (bekannter von mir) geredet. Er meinte ich müsste das Boot abschleifen (innen und aussen), das Loch halt flicken und neue Bänke reinmachen was ja eigentlich nicht das große Problem sein sollte.
Meint ihr echt das das sooo viel Arbeit ist?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## volkerm (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Dein Problem wird werden, auf lange Zeit das Ding zu rudern.
Gehe da mal besser Richtung 4,5 Meter, am besten Alu.
Du keulst Dir sonst einen Wolf!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Echt? Hatte in der Größenklasse noch nix zum rudern, wenn das mal am laufen is dürfte das doch halbwegs gehen oder? 
Hab noch ein anderes Boot im Auge das allerdings nur 3,5 m hat.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270713469056&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Allerdings stört mich der Schlitz in der Mitte und die seitlichen Bänke, lässt sich das was machen oder ist das bei dem Material eher schlecht?

Sorry hab mit Bootsumbau noch nicht wirklich Erfahrung.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Müsste ich bei einem Neuaufbau auf irgendwas achten damit ich keine Stabilitätsprobleme kriege?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## erz13 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Hi, 

also wenn du die Wahl hast dann nimm das von Ebay. Das ist ein altes Segelboot und das rudert sich sehr gut und Sitzbänke sind auch drin. Ich selbst hatte auch mal ein Segelboot als Angelboot und ich war sehr zufrieden. Um noch mal was zu dem Boot für 300,00 € zu sagen " Lass die Finger davon" ist echt zu teuer glaub mir. Bei uns im Land Brandenburg gibts den Anka für ca. 500 € mit Rudern und Dollen und in #6Top Zustand#6.

** Scheiß auf Chuck Norris, Spongebob grillt unter Wasser**


----------



## volkerm (7. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Fabi,

zu den Dimensionen:
Ein Boot von 5-5,5 Meter wird im Motorbootbereich, wenn es halbwegs flott gehen soll, mit 40-75 PS betrieben.
Für Deine Zwecke würde ich nach einem schmalen Boot von 4-4,5 Metern suchen.
Linder fishing 440 wäre so ein Aspirant, leider teuer.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Hab mir das aus Ebay geholt, muss zwar noch einiges gemacht werden aber ich denke für 280€ mach ich da wenig falsch. Bin gespannt wie das Boot mit 3,5 m im Wasser liegt und sich bei Wind verhält.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Da haben andere schon mehr für weniger gezahlt.
Wennste eh dabei gehst, schneid den Schwertkasten weg und laminier den Rumpf zu- ist nix wildes.


----------



## volkerm (7. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Viel Glück!

Falls Du Tips brauchst, frag nur, hier sind einige mit Erfahrung an Bord!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Danke, ich werde auch den Schwertkasten wegschneiden oder aber die Mittelbank darüber positionieren.
Ich stell dann meine Fragen rein wenn ich das Boot am Wochenende habe.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## erz13 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Hi, 

sehr gute Entscheidung mit dem Boot von Ebay!!!#6 Und den Schwertkasten raus wie schon gesagt wurde.


----------



## anglerjung (7. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsreperatur*

Na dann mal Glückwunsch.

Und natürlich willkommen in der Riege der Bootsbastler. Ich bin mal sehr gespannt, was am Ende so für Bootsaufbauten rauskommen. Immerhin haben sich seit meinem Post nun doch einige Leute mit dem gleichen Vorhaben gemeldet.

Freu mich, wenn wir dann mala lle fertig sind auf die Bilder und die Vorher-Nachher-Vergleiche.

Grüßle,
Boris


----------

